# Income Protection/Sickness Policy



## newseeker1 (27 May 2014)

Hi 
 Hoping this is an appropriate post

 My other half is a contractor and doesn't get paid naturally if she is off due to Illness. 

 We are looking at taking out some sort of income protection policy/sickness policy that would give her some payment/income if she were off sick and not able to work

 However we don't know of any such schemes or policies or if people on forum pay into any that are good

 Thanks


----------



## Gerry Canning (28 May 2014)

newseeker;

If you google income protection you will get plenty of companies that do it.

Be very, and I mean very very aware of what she may sign up for.
The nit picking exclusions are legion.
eg. Heart attacks (as laymen understand them) are now difficult to prove on critical illness policies .
Straight broken bones , most cancers (not all) that mean she cannot work are normally covered for fixed periods.
To a degree you get what you pay for.
Do you know a good Broker ?
I find good brokers much better than the Head Office Quote type.


----------

